# Quartet for Oboe and string trio



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Well, in the midst of all these unfinished pieces I am posting, I actually do have another finished piece for you guys. Sorry about the midi stuff, for my finished pieces I always try to provide a live performance. I'll be able to post a real performance of this piece sometime in December (I don't know how good the performance will be though, my players are kinda...eh). But anyway, for now here is the midi version!

I usually try to explain a little bit about the piece I wrote for you guys, but for this one I am not going to say anything....yet. :devil: All I am going to say is that it is in a fairly easy to follow sonata form, exposition repeat and all! Enjoy.


__
https://soundcloud.com/violadude%2Fquartet-for-oboe-and-string


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

haha, funny, i was expecting some atonal and vanguardist work and, suddenly, i'm back into the XVIII century, in the classical era!!, and when i think the battle was lost the atonal, or at least more modern, part enters!!!, very interesting . the only critique that i see it's that, it could be the midi, the dynamics is somewhat flat (the piece don't have much quick sections, so the contrast must come from the dynamics; it's a 8 minutes piece, i need some strong constrast, besides the classical-modern one; but, i repeat, it could be the midi). but in general, interesting. the theme in 4:13 has some resemblance with the opening theme of Ravel's Daphnis et Cloe:devil:. haha, loved the stravinsky-like section in 6:07. regards.


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

I like it, I like how you shared the motif and themes between the violin and oboe, which in my opinion is how I like quartets. 

I also liked the transition from the mozartian happy opening to the dissonant B section. The Stravinsky like reference at 6:07 was a really nice touch too 

My only suggestion is more melodic material given to the cello and viola, to give it a more democratic sense. But thats just me.
Good work


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

aleazk said:


> haha, funny, i was expecting some atonal and vanguardist work and, suddenly, i'm back into the XVIII century, in the classical era!!, and when i think the battle was lost the atonal, or at least more modern, part enters!!!, very interesting . the only critique that i see it's that, it could be the midi, the dynamics is somewhat flat (the piece don't have much quick sections, so the contrast must come from the dynamics; it's a 8 minutes piece, i need some strong constrast, besides the classical-modern one; but, i repeat, it could be the midi). but in general, interesting. the theme in 4:13 has some resemblance with the opening theme of Ravel's Daphnis et Cloe:devil:. haha, loved the stravinsky-like section in 6:07. regards.


Glad you liked it! Yes I put a lot of time into inputing dynamics that would balance out the sound of the midi performers. Midi dynamics are not that contrasted in general. You'' hear when I can post an actual real performance.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Igneous01 said:


> I like it, I like how you shared the motif and themes between the violin and oboe, which in my opinion is how I like quartets.
> 
> I also liked the transition from the mozartian happy opening to the dissonant B section. The Stravinsky like reference at 6:07 was a really nice touch too
> 
> ...


Hey thanks! Glad you enjoyed it. However, you sir need to see a score, because I definitely spread the thematic love to every instrument fairly equally. It is hard to tell with the Midi players though.


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

violadude said:


> Hey thanks! Glad you enjoyed it. However, you sir need to see a score, because I definitely spread the thematic love to every instrument fairly equally. It is hard to tell with the Midi players though.


perhaps your right, I think the midi color of the viola and cello sometimes gets obscured and it becomes difficult to discern certain fragments from each other.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Wooh!! The premier of this piece was tonight and it was a big success!  yay. Live performance of this piece will replace the midi version I have posted within the week!


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

violadude said:


> Wooh!! The premier of this piece was tonight and it was a big success!  yay. Live performance of this piece will replace the midi version I have posted within the week!


well, we will wait for that recording then. , you played the viola in the string part?. regards.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

aleazk said:


> haha, funny, i was expecting some atonal and vanguardist work and, suddenly, i'm back into the XVIII century, in the classical era!!, and when i think the battle was lost the atonal, or at least more modern, part enters!!!, very interesting . the only critique that i see it's that, it could be the midi, the dynamics is somewhat flat (the piece don't have much quick sections, so the contrast must come from the dynamics; it's a 8 minutes piece, i need some strong constrast, besides the classical-modern one; but, i repeat, it could be the midi). but in general, interesting. the theme in 4:13 has some resemblance with the opening theme of Ravel's Daphnis et Cloe:devil:. haha, loved the stravinsky-like section in 6:07. regards.


There's plenty of dynamic variation, but the problem is that midi sounds don't change timbre like real instruments do.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

violadude said:


> Hey thanks! Glad you enjoyed it. However, you sir need to see a score, because I definitely spread the thematic love to every instrument fairly equally. It is hard to tell with the Midi players though.


Speaking of score, may we see that?


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

As for my opinion, I think I liked it. It's hard to tell because of the midi.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Klavierspieler said:


> There's plenty of dynamic variation, but the problem is that midi sounds don't change timbre like real instruments do.


yes, as i said, it's probably the midi.


----------

